
Neo and FLETA collaborate on trial data registry platform launch - JesseJon
https://www.clinicaltrialsarena.com/news/neo-fleta-collaborate-clinical-trial-platform/
======
CryptoPrime13
There's a lot more to crypto than overnight moonshots, and this is a perfect
example :claps:

